# I gave MiMi a Buddy Biscuit and wow



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't usually give the kids special doggy treats, but I bought these peanut butter Buddy Biscuits today. I have never seen her so happy. After she tasted one, she started dancing and twirling like a dervish. What do they put in them? I'm temped to try one myself.

The point of my post is for those of you who have trouble getting your kids to work for treats, this might be a real motivator.

The ingredients are wholesome.

She's back sniffing for more. It looks like her eyes got bigger with excitement.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

It's funny you say that because I just bought some the other day too! I really like how soft they are. Plus they are so cute! Rudy however, could care less about them. I got the chicken though. Maybe I should try the PB ones! Or I could just learn my lesson and quit buying treats and toys bc all he wants are mice/cardboard boxes/paper towels? Hmmmmm....Nah, I think I'll try the peanut butter biscuit buddies  

Direct orders from Aunt Leigh...You give that Mimi whatever she wants. She is royalty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> It's funny you say that because I just bought some the other day too! I really like how soft they are. Plus they are so cute! Rudy however, could care less about them. I got the chicken though. Maybe I should try the PB ones! Or I could just learn my lesson and quit buying treats and toys bc all he wants are mice/cardboard boxes/paper towels? Hmmmmm....Nah, I think I'll try the peanut butter biscuit buddies
> 
> Direct orders from Aunt Leigh...You give that Mimi whatever she wants. She is royalty.


Ray liked them, but MiMi went ballistic. Possibly every dog in the world will have that reaction.

If the Crown Princess had her way should would eat the whole bag. If she got whatever she wants, she would have to roll instead of walk.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think someone here nicknamed them puppy crack when they first came out!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup, all 5 of mine love them too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I first got the regular sized buddy biscuits and both mine love them... I've tried all flavors and they seem to like all equally. Then I had trouble getting them close by and asked some friends to keep a look out for them and if they found them to pick up a box for me. One gald did and they are the Buddy Biscuit "Itty-Bitty".. little tiny biscuits.... I love them because the 'kids' can have them a bit more often without 'overdoing' .

They're the exact same biscuit only tiny.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I first got the regular sized buddy biscuits and both mine love them... I've tried all flavors and they seem to like all equally. Then I had trouble getting them close by and asked some friends to keep a look out for them and if they found them to pick up a box for me. One gald did and they are the Buddy Biscuit "Itty-Bitty".. little tiny biscuits.... I love them because the 'kids' can have them a bit more often without 'overdoing' .
> 
> They're the exact same biscuit only tiny.


I got them at Amazon...4 6oz packages for around $15.00 (with super saver shipping) But you know that is like $10.00 a pound. I can get rib-eye steak from a butcher at the fancy store for that price. And I am betting they cost a lot more one pack at a time from your doggie boutique. But...MiMi never reacted like that to filet mignon. Doggie crack for sure. But why? None of the ingredients seem so extraordinary. 

Oh, as to tiny...they are easy to break in half.

Sigh...my Lily was crazy that way for raw salmon.:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The " Itty-Bitty's " (and believe the reg size are same price) are $4.99 for an 8 oz box. So, yes, LOL.. $10- a pound.... but they love them so :biggrin:
They last a long time. I take half the box and put in zip lock and freeze because they last so long and I want them to keep fresh.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They won't last long if I listen to Leigh...Oh, wait...if I listened to Leigh they...the whole four bags would be in MiMi's tummy right now. Rudy is so unusual in that he doesn't want to eat everything in sight or smell. 
Hey, Leigh, want to trade dogs for a week?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls LOVE Buddy Biscuits we use the itty-bitties and the soft ones), and it's about the only treats they get. You can even get them wheat free.

I usually give them 1 when I leave for the office in the morning and 1 before bed. Secret has to have the soft kind and she only gets 1/2 each time.

The peanut butter is Lacie's favorite too.  They must be YUMMY.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> They won't last long if I listen to Leigh...Oh, wait...if I listened to Leigh they...the whole four bags would be in MiMi's tummy right now. Rudy is so unusual in that he doesn't want to eat everything in sight or smell.
> Hey, Leigh, want to trade dogs for a week?


yes! Let's do that. I'm wanting to ship Rudy off right about now anyway after this morning's fiasco in my bathroom trash can (all contents spread across my entire apartment), followed by his hiding of a very important confidential work document that I spent an hour trying to find (under my bed!) thus making me late for work. I am apparently not allowed to take a long leisurely shower anymore unless I have a sitter. Good luck. He's an energetic, mischievous little handful! I'll send Mimi back with the gourmet dog donuts, carob bears, and parmesean crackers I recently purchased for Rudy since he just throws them up in the air and plays with them instead of eating. 

on another note...I got the buddy biscuits for $4 at Petsmart!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:Rudy is such a character...you are going to miss that when he settles down. Ray was mischievous as a puppy, but now he is so good, so very very good it makes me want to kick him :w00t: just kidding of course. 

I haven't had a wastebasket on the floor for years, I have a leather wine bottle case on top of the bathroom counter where nobody can get to it to steal tissues. Sigh, but nobody even tries to anymore.

I'll arrange the flights. I am bored with my good boy, my lazy princess and poor old Ru, I could use a mischief-maker.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

RudyRoo said:


> yes! Let's do that. I'm wanting to ship Rudy off right about now anyway after this morning's fiasco in my bathroom trash can (all contents spread across my entire apartment), followed by his hiding of a very important confidential work document that I spent an hour trying to find (under my bed!) thus making me late for work. I am apparently not allowed to take a long leisurely shower anymore unless I have a sitter. Good luck. He's an energetic, mischievous little handful! I'll send Mimi back with the gourmet dog donuts, carob bears, and parmesean crackers I recently purchased for Rudy since he just throws them up in the air and plays with them instead of eating.
> 
> on another note...I got the buddy biscuits for $4 at Petsmart!


My guys love the treats a lot and since Harry has dietary restrictions, he can only eat the peanut butter ones, which they never seem to have at Petsmart or Petco. So I order them on amazon. I have 4 bags of treats shipped every month automatically (they call it a subscription) and they charge me $13.07 for the four.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Debbie.

Okay:chili::chili::chili:I did it. I ate one (well half) and I don't see what all the fuss is about. It tasted like a Tiger's Milk bar, without chocolate, and an after-taste of garlic. 

Now, mind you I opened the bag very very quietly. Ate it...then MiMi woke from her throne in the family room and came dashing into the kitchen to get her share. She smelled it from that distance. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

